
The Physicist Who Sees Crime Networks - jfaat
https://backchannel.com/the-physicist-who-sees-crime-networks
======
leephillips
[https://backchannel.com/the-physicist-who-sees-crime-
network...](https://backchannel.com/the-physicist-who-sees-crime-networks-
fb6478536e8f#.f2zzuae6s)

is the current correct url.

~~~
jfaat
Thanks. I copied the link just after reading the article, but it does appear
to be dead now. Unfortunately I can only update the title, and not the URL.

